# Coyote tournament



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

my brother and his buddy won a coyote tournament this weekend in preble county. They shot 7 and weighed in the heaviest 6. Didn’t win much $ but got bragging rights for a year. 37 Yotes were brought in for this tournament.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice. Kill them all. I'd shake both their hands.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a heck of a day calling anywhere in the country, let alone Ohio. Well done.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Thats a heck of a day calling anywhere in the country, let alone Ohio. Well done.


I did forget to mention the tournament started Friday and had to have them checked in by 1 o’clock Sunday afternoon but still a good hunt. This is the only kind of hunting my brother does but he’s gotten pretty good at it over the years.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

killingtime said:


> I did forget to mention the tournament started Friday and had to have them checked in by 1 o’clock Sunday afternoon but still a good hunt. This is the only kind of hunting my brother does but he’s gotten pretty good at it over the years.


Yeah, that's still a great weekend of calling. Probably a lot of guys never kill that many in an entire winter.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great hunt and helpful tougney


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Very impressive ! Killingtime was this tournament all just calling the coyotes or could they trap or snare ? I’ve hunted coyotes for quite a few years calling them and I have killed some but for me it’s just not real productive calling for them. I’m sure multiple locations is a plus.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Roosted said:


> Very impressive ! Killingtime was this tournament all just calling the coyotes or could they trap or snare ? I’ve hunted coyotes for quite a few years calling them and I have killed some but for me it’s just not real productive calling for them. I’m sure multiple locations is a plus.


Calling or trapping was permitted. My brother and partner mostly call and also have a few bait piles. Right now is the the main breeding season for them so they are moving a lot. Over the weekend I think they missed 3 coyotes along with with 7 they got. Coyotes is the only thing they hunt so they have it down pretty good to what they have to do to to shoot them.


----------



## Roosted (Sep 28, 2014)

Yes definitely they have it down to be that good at it. Glad they won that tournament and I hope they keep killing more coyotes. Very interesting post Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Buckeye outdoors in Hebron is going to be running one of these here maybe starting this weekend. My father in law is going in on it


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice job we killed 4 yesterday in Putnam county with dogs


----------

